# Looking for biking guru expert advice: Giant Rapid 3 vs Giant Rapid 2?



## PedalPusha

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, like baby brand new, and I've been wondering what the difference is between the Giant Rapid 3 vs Giant Rapid 2 bikes? There is a lot of "technical" information that I do not understand, so I'm hoping someone would be so kind as to elaborate, in (layman's terms) about the differences since really I'm such a newbie in this field of fun and delight.  

I see that the Rapid 3 has:

Frame Giant ALUXX-Grade butted-aluminum
Fork Chromoly
Rims/Wheels Sport Road
Hubs Formula (front), Shimano 2200 (rear)
Spokes Stainless-steel
Tires Kenda Kwest, 700 x 28c
Crankset FSA Tempo
Chainwheel 52/42/30
Front Derailleur Shimano
Rear Derailleur Shimano Sora
Rear Cogs SRAM, 8-speed: 11-28
Shifters Shimano EZ Fire
Handlebars Giant Connect
Stem Aluminum, adjustable
Brake Levers Aluminum
Brakes Aluminum, linear-pull
Pedals Cage w/clips
Saddle Giant Performance Road
Seat Post Giant Connect

And I see the Giant Rapid 2 has:

Frame Giant ALUXX-Grade butted-aluminum
Fork Advanced-Grade Composite w/aluminum steerer
Rims/Wheels Giant Sport Road
Hubs Formula (front), Shimano 2200 (rear)
Spokes Stainless steel
Tires Kenda Kwest, 700 x 28c
Crankset FSA Omega Mega Exo
Chainwheel 50/39/30
Front Derailleur Shimano
Rear Derailleur Shimano Tiagra
Rear Cogs Shimano, 9-speed: 12-25
Shifters Shimano R440
Handlebars Giant Connect, flat
Stem Giant Connect
Brake Levers Tektro aluminum
Brakes Aluminum dual-pivot
Pedals Cage w/clips
Saddle Giant Performance Road
Seat Post Giant Connect

But what does this mean, in terms of difference? I wish I knew besides the cost.

Are the differences worth the difference in price? I'm just looking for some sort of guidance since I'm set on one or the other of these Giant bikes.

I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## threebikes

The GR2 has better parts. It should shift more reliably, the wheels should be stronger.
How long you plan on keeping the bike? a year? Cheaper one might be a better option.
Keep it for several years go with the better one - look for a year end sale.


----------



## PedalPusha

Thanks 3bikes. I was planning on swapping out the wheels for some black Bontragers that have paired bladed spokes. I'm not sure of the model but they look something like these, albeit a few years older:

http://bontrager.com/model/08253

I'm planning on keeping the bike for no less than 4 years, but I also plan on keeping good care and maintenance on it. The Rapid bikes just were introduced, so I'm not sure if they will go on sale. The FCRs might but I have no interest in those.

I find the wheel aspect very interesting. A $375 price jump is quite a bit from the Rapid 3 to the Rapid 2 .... at least to me.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the forum.

Its a matter of opinion, but those paired spoke wheels can be a little bit more difficult to source parts for and thus maintain in the long run compared to more conventional wheels.


----------



## PedalPusha

kytyree,

That's good info to share. Honestly, I want a bike that performs well and looks nice at the same time. I really like the style of the Giant Rapid bikes (big improvement from what I can tell from the FCRs of last year) and they are an awesome reputable brand. My LBS was telling me that most of the Trek equipment is actually made by Giant. But I digress.

Really, I'm looking for a nice commuter bike that I can also take out for nice long rides during the weekend. There are so many bike trails around me that I have yet to explore simply because I don't have the necessary equipment. The wheels was really just to make the bike look nice since I really like the paired spoke look.

Are there any other set of wheels I should be looking at to fulfill this personal quota instead?


----------



## electech

I just bought the Giant Rapid 3 a couple weeks ago as my entry level road bike. It has proven to be a very nice bike and will do me just fine to learn the roading technique on. The shifting could be better but I have not had it back in for the tune up yet. Very nice bike for the money and I love the black, white and gray color scheme. Don't think you could go wrong with the Rapid 3 considering the price.


----------



## PJ352

PedalPusha said:


> kytyree,
> 
> That's good info to share. Honestly, I want a bike that performs well and looks nice at the same time. I really like the style of the Giant Rapid bikes (big improvement from what I can tell from the FCRs of last year) and they are an awesome reputable brand. My LBS was telling me that most of the Trek equipment is actually made by Giant. But I digress.
> 
> Really, I'm looking for a nice commuter bike that I can also take out for nice long rides during the weekend. There are so many bike trails around me that I have yet to explore simply because I don't have the necessary equipment. The wheels was really just to make the bike look nice since I really like the paired spoke look.
> 
> Are there any other set of wheels I should be looking at to fulfill this personal quota instead?


I agree with kytyree regarding the Bonty's, and there are more durable brands available.

If you're keeping the bike for 4+ years going to the higher end model might be worth it just for the 9 spd (versus 8) and carbon fork. I'd keep the bike stock (including wheelset) and as things wear and/ or become trouble prone, replace them.


----------



## Guest

I believe Bontrager is going away from the paired spokes now and the parts may be more scarce than they already are.

I'd suggest handbuilts to start.


----------



## PedalPusha

I'm not sure what is all involved with handbuilt wheels or even what they are for that matter. Are there any other good, strong wheels that are paired-spoke and relatively inexpensive? I prefer black, if offered.

Or is that not a good idea at all and I should just stick with the stock wheels on either the Giant Rapid 2 or 3, whichever I get.


----------



## PedalPusha

electech said:


> I just bought the Giant Rapid 3 a couple weeks ago as my entry level road bike. It has proven to be a very nice bike and will do me just fine to learn the roading technique on. The shifting could be better but I have not had it back in for the tune up yet. Very nice bike for the money and I love the black, white and gray color scheme. Don't think you could go wrong with the Rapid 3 considering the price.


Good to hear you like your Giant! :thumbsup: 

That gives me confidence whenever I'm able to pick up mine, eventually--hopefully in the next 2 weeks. Personally, I prefer the Rapid 2 color scheme, but that's just my own preference. Thanks for informing me (and others) about the shifting. Hopefully, with some careful calibration, that can be alleviated for you.

Out of curiosity, do you have any other concerns with your Giant Rapid 3?


----------



## Guest

PedalPusha said:


> Good to hear you like your Giant! :thumbsup:
> 
> That gives me confidence whenever I'm able to pick up mine, eventually--hopefully in the next 2 weeks. Personally, I prefer the Rapid 2 color scheme, but that's just my own preference. Thanks for informing me (and others) about the shifting. Hopefully, with some careful calibration, that can be alleviated for you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have any other concerns with your Giant Rapid 3?



Picture your classic bicycle wheel. Most bike shops could put a set together for you. Mavic rims, DT spokes, and a shimano hub of choice, last you years.


----------



## electech

PedalPusha said:


> Good to hear you like your Giant! :thumbsup:
> 
> That gives me confidence whenever I'm able to pick up mine, eventually--hopefully in the next 2 weeks. Personally, I prefer the Rapid 2 color scheme, but that's just my own preference. Thanks for informing me (and others) about the shifting. Hopefully, with some careful calibration, that can be alleviated for you.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have any other concerns with your Giant Rapid 3?


Nope, no other issues to speak of. I do think the brakes could be better but I don't have anything to compare it to road wise. A simple brake pad change could probably fix that. Being an aluminum bike, you do feel the road more than in a carbon or maybe even a carbon fork model. For me though, since I had never done anything but MTB riding, I didn't want to spend much just in case I ended up not liking the road riding. Now that I have this bike and have gotten to ride just a little, I absolutely love it. I have been working insane hours though and not been able to get a chance to ride since the first week. Hopefully that is fixing to change and I will again be in the saddle 3 or 4 times a week.

I think the shifting issues are just the normal cable stretch and can be adjusted out on the first tune up. It is a very stable bike and to me, a nice looking bike as well. I didn't look at the higher models because once you start down that slope, it gets slippery in a hurry!! Of course, your needs/wants may be different than mine. For me, this is what I consider a starter bike and if I stick with it and am still having fun in a year, then I will probably move up into something like a Cannondale Synapse. I will never attempt to race, just ride for the enjoyment of it. I would like to work my way up to 50 to 100 mile rides eventually though. I think you will be happy with the Rapid 3 for the price. BTW, my LBS knocked 10% off the price because I was buying 2 bikes at once, a new (24 inch size) one for my daughter and the Rapid 3. You might try to see if they can knock a little off your purchase as well. Good luck.


----------



## Rob in Richmond

*Trouble finding online info on the Rapids*

Hey,

Two things:

1. I can't seem to find anything about the Rapid bikes at Giant's website (http://giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/). It mentions the word "Rapid" in the description of the FCR series, but no pictures or anything of Rapids.

2. I have only owned a couple of mountain bikes over the years. Just for biking around cities and on bike trails. But the kind of trails I'm talking about are basic. Nothing worse than some flat single track. Not crazy mountain stuff. Couple weeks ago I got hit by an SUV and my bike is totaled, so I went to the bike store to buy again and when I mentioned the type of riding I do the salesman suggested a Rapid (not sure which number, but price was around $670). Here's my question: I'm sure the smaller tire will feel great (compared to thick tires I'm used to) for the city/town riding I do, but since the tire's larger than a regular road tire will it also be good for some of the basic trails? I don't want to buy two bikes.

Thanks in advance,
Rob


----------



## PedalPusha

kytyree said:


> Picture your classic bicycle wheel. Most bike shops could put a set together for you. Mavic rims, DT spokes, and a shimano hub of choice, last you years.


Just want to say thanks for this info .... I don't know what my LBS can pull out for me, but I'd like to see what can be done. Maybe, I'll skip the BT wheels. I still want my bike to look good.


----------



## PedalPusha

electech said:


> Nope, no other issues to speak of. I do think the brakes could be better but I don't have anything to compare it to road wise. A simple brake pad change could probably fix that. Being an aluminum bike, you do feel the road more than in a carbon or maybe even a carbon fork model. For me though, since I had never done anything but MTB riding, I didn't want to spend much just in case I ended up not liking the road riding. Now that I have this bike and have gotten to ride just a little, I absolutely love it. I have been working insane hours though and not been able to get a chance to ride since the first week. Hopefully that is fixing to change and I will again be in the saddle 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> I think the shifting issues are just the normal cable stretch and can be adjusted out on the first tune up. It is a very stable bike and to me, a nice looking bike as well. I didn't look at the higher models because once you start down that slope, it gets slippery in a hurry!! Of course, your needs/wants may be different than mine. For me, this is what I consider a starter bike and if I stick with it and am still having fun in a year, then I will probably move up into something like a Cannondale Synapse. I will never attempt to race, just ride for the enjoyment of it. I would like to work my way up to 50 to 100 mile rides eventually though. I think you will be happy with the Rapid 3 for the price. BTW, my LBS knocked 10% off the price because I was buying 2 bikes at once, a new (24 inch size) one for my daughter and the Rapid 3. You might try to see if they can knock a little off your purchase as well. Good luck.


Hey, thanks for the feedback. It's greatly appreciated. I especially like the idea of getting a discount. I'm going to check into that, for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## PedalPusha

Rob in Richmond said:


> Hey,
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1. I can't seem to find anything about the Rapid bikes at Giant's website (http://giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/). It mentions the word "Rapid" in the description of the FCR series, but no pictures or anything of Rapids.
> 
> 2. I have only owned a couple of mountain bikes over the years. Just for biking around cities and on bike trails. But the kind of trails I'm talking about are basic. Nothing worse than some flat single track. Not crazy mountain stuff. Couple weeks ago I got hit by an SUV and my bike is totaled, so I went to the bike store to buy again and when I mentioned the type of riding I do the salesman suggested a Rapid (not sure which number, but price was around $670). Here's my question: I'm sure the smaller tire will feel great (compared to thick tires I'm used to) for the city/town riding I do, but since the tire's larger than a regular road tire will it also be good for some of the basic trails? I don't want to buy two bikes.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rob



You have to dig. I found a shop online either in Cali or the Southern states and I think WI that sells the bikes. Here is a quick link to the Giant Rapid 3, but I know there are better ones. Sorry, I guess maybe I should have supplied that in the first place.

http://www.boardnbike.com/catalog/Giant Bicycles04-01-1043.html


----------



## Rob in Richmond

PedalPusha said:


> You have to dig. I found a shop online either in Cali or the Southern states and I think WI that sells the bikes. Here is a quick link to the Giant Rapid 3, but I know there are better ones. Sorry, I guess maybe I should have supplied that in the first place.
> 
> http://www.boardnbike.com/catalog/Giant Bicycles04-01-1043.html


Yes, I've found a number of links for online stores that all say the same thing (including the same 3 reviews for 5 or 6 stores). But I'm looking for official Giant info on things like weight of the bike, etc.

I guess it's just that Giant hasn't updated their website to show the '10 bikes yet.

Rob


----------



## electech

Rob in Richmond said:


> Hey,
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1. I can't seem to find anything about the Rapid bikes at Giant's website (http://giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/). It mentions the word "Rapid" in the description of the FCR series, but no pictures or anything of Rapids.
> 
> 2. I have only owned a couple of mountain bikes over the years. Just for biking around cities and on bike trails. But the kind of trails I'm talking about are basic. Nothing worse than some flat single track. Not crazy mountain stuff. Couple weeks ago I got hit by an SUV and my bike is totaled, so I went to the bike store to buy again and when I mentioned the type of riding I do the salesman suggested a Rapid (not sure which number, but price was around $670). Here's my question: I'm sure the smaller tire will feel great (compared to thick tires I'm used to) for the city/town riding I do, but since the tire's larger than a regular road tire will it also be good for some of the basic trails? I don't want to buy two bikes.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rob


I don't think the 2010 bikes are up yet on Giant's site. The Rapid replaces the FCR and from what I am told, have higher quality components. That price sounds like the Rapid 3, the lowest one, which is the one I bought. Here in NC, the sticker was $600. 

After riding this bike for a bit, even though it has the larger 700 X 28 tires, I wouldn't want to take it offroad. Some people might but it is pretty stiff and I would think would be harsh offroad. It depends on your riding though, if 95% was on paved roads, then maybe you might get buy. If however I were doing 50/50, I would go with the mountain bike. You can always put a set of less aggressive tires on a MTB but it is harder to take the semi-road bikes the other way. That is just my opinion though and I am sure others might have different views.


----------



## Rob in Richmond

electech said:


> I don't think the 2010 bikes are up yet on Giant's site. The Rapid replaces the FCR and from what I am told, have higher quality components. That price sounds like the Rapid 3, the lowest one, which is the one I bought. Here in NC, the sticker was $600.
> 
> After riding this bike for a bit, even though it has the larger 700 X 28 tires, I wouldn't want to take it offroad. Some people might but it is pretty stiff and I would think would be harsh offroad. It depends on your riding though, if 95% was on paved roads, then maybe you might get buy. If however I were doing 50/50, I would go with the mountain bike. You can always put a set of less aggressive tires on a MTB but it is harder to take the semi-road bikes the other way. That is just my opinion though and I am sure others might have different views.


That's a bummer. Don't really need a mountain bike. But suburban paths go through some grass, etc. Wonder if a store would let me take a test run? Hate to buy without knowing.

Rob


----------



## electech

Rob in Richmond said:


> That's a bummer. Don't really need a mountain bike. But suburban paths go through some grass, etc. Wonder if a store would let me take a test run? Hate to buy without knowing.
> 
> Rob



I am sure an LBS would let you try one. If you are just talking grass and such, it might work for you. Around here, it is rocky and then the really nice trails are the old rails to trails setup. As nice as those are, I would still prefer my MTB, although I have seen similar bikes to the Giant Rapid out there. Just a matter of preference and one you could find out for yourself with a trial ride.


----------



## PedalPusha

Rob in Richmond said:


> That's a bummer. Don't really need a mountain bike. But suburban paths go through some grass, etc. Wonder if a store would let me take a test run? Hate to buy without knowing.
> 
> Rob


Yeah, Electech is right. My LBS wanted me to test ride their bike and see how I liked the Rapid 3--basically forcing me on it, but I couldn't ride at the time. I'm waiting to get a chance and Test Ride it soon. Unfortunately, they don't have any Rapid 2s to test out, and that is the whole purpose of this thread since Bike Gurus are going to know about the field more than anyone else. 

My intention is just using the bike as a work commuter, mostly, but I also want to use it for 30-50 mile rides during the weekend on trails. The trails are paved, so no MTB is needed for me, either, at least for now.


----------



## electech

You have to ask yourself what is the ultimate, intended use going to be for your bike. For me, I wanted to get a nice cheap bike that I could use on the road and learn the in's and out's of biking on the road. The Rapid 3 fit my requirements and was under $600 with a discount. Now, if I had started adding wheels and a lot of other stuff, I would have quickly defeated my purpose. If you want one bike that will last a long time, then maybe look into the higher end stuff. If you are planning on moving up in a year or two, buy the Rapid 3 or similar, get some miles under your tires and then rethink the perspective from an experienced rider's outlook. Just my 2 cents worth for you to consider!


----------



## PedalPusha

The ultimate usage is definitely something to consider and a good way to look at things ..... which brings me to another question. On average, how often will I need to repair a bike (given moderate usage) and what would be the costs associated with it? This info may help in the decision making on whether to get the higher model (Rapid 2) vs low-end Rapid 3. I plan on using the stock equipment, except maybe for some nice wheels, that comes with the bike.


----------



## electech

I don't really think there would be any difference between the Rapid 2 and 3 as far as frequency of repair goes. Usually, higher end components shift better and may last longer but sometimes they actually require more upkeep than cheaper stuff. I am not an expert by any means, just going by my own experiences. I know my own self well enough to know that this time next year, a new Caad 9 or Synapse will be calling my name so no need in investing a fortune in what I have now. That's assuming I am still able to bike and if not, then I am not out a huge amount of money.


----------



## chimni

I might be coming to this thread a bit late, but I bought a Rapid last week in Ft. Collins, CO. The question is... what did I buy? Is it a Rapid 3 or a Rapid 4?
These bikes are actually up on the Giant website... just not the American site. You have to go to the UK site to see them for some reason... I guess they've been on sale there for a while:

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/EN-GB/bikes/model/rapid.advanced/4866/38969/

The reason why I'm confused about the models sold in the USA is because if you look at the black/white/silver paint and white saddle, then what we call the Rapid 3 is what they call the Rapid 4. I was hoping what I bought was the Rapid 4 with the improvements found on the Rapid 3... but considering how it's a 24-speed and not a 27-speed, I'm assuming it's really the Rapid 4, but for some reason they simplified the line for us Americans.


----------



## electech

Hmmm, hard to say. It sure would be nice for the American site to be updated. My bike says Rapid 3 on the chainstay but there is no way to know what is what looking at the link you had. For the price, it is a good way to start on the road though.


----------



## Biker Johnny

Hello, I am new to the forum but not to biking.

I just went through the delema and bought a Rapid 2 on Sunday. I have been practicing with my mountain bike on the paved trails, with narrow tires and surpassed the 30 mile mark, by 3 miles. 33 in all, so I thought I would treat my self to a new bike when I hit the 30 mile stone.

Ive been researching the 2 for a while and the major differnece is in the components. To stay in laymans terms, the shifters, cranks, derailers, forks, seat post and breaks are all upgraded. The rapid 2 weighs 4 pounds less than the rapid 3. 

What sold me was the bike scale that I actually saw the weight difference on, the back to back ride, between the two bikes, and the fact that the sales person showed me the shifters and break levers on the Rapid 3 are a one piece combined unit, where as on the Rapid 2 they are there own seperate individual units.

The above meaning if the shifter goes bad on the 2, replace the shifter. If it goes bad on the 3 your replacing both the shifter and break lever mechanism, costing more in the long run.

Im also a believer in you get what you pay for, which normally strays me away from the base model anything, but Im also not the best at anything I do which strays me away from the higher end equiptment.

The rapid 2 has great upgraded features and though the price is higher, I can justify it, personally.


----------



## PJ352

Congrats on meeting that 30 mile mark, and the new bike, of course!

Ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker Johnny

Thanks! I know 30 miles may not be much for the avid street rider, but it took me several months to build up to it. I had the strength mountain biking but little distance stamina so its a little different type of riding than I am used to, but believe it or not, I like it better.


----------

